# Stemware racks



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Curious how the rest of you create racks to hold stemware. I did a bar recently and originally thought I would make the rack out of one piece of wood and route grooves for the stemware. I ended up making individual pieces of wood and setting them about 1" apart.

Just wondering how the rest of you have done them.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I've never done them yet but every one that I have seen are individual parts just like you did.

Nice looking bar cabinet too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

C&D-Great job, I like the lighting coming down on the bottles, nice effect--


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I guess I'll do it the same way again next time. :yes:


----------

